# Dietary Habits of Albert Einstein



## Meanderer (May 24, 2014)

"So I am living without fats, without meat, without fish, but am feeling quite well this way. It always seems to me that man was not born to be a carnivore."

http://www.aceize.com/dietart_habits_of_albert_einstein


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 24, 2014)

"For the last year of his life he lived as a vegetarian."


----------



## rkunsaw (May 24, 2014)

He was a vegetarian for the last year of his life. Maybe that's why he died.


----------



## Meanderer (May 24, 2014)

I've got no beef with vegetarians!


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> He was a vegetarian for the last year of his life. Maybe that's why he died.



My first thoughts too...


----------



## Bettyann (May 24, 2014)

This I feel fairly certain about: NO PEOPLE are more often given credits for quotes that they never even came CLOSE to saying than Buddha, Jesus, and Einstein.... _and that includes photoshopping_... (and that sentence most undoubtedly has my H.S. English teacher spinning in her grave)
Don't get me wrong: I respect vegetarians...


----------



## Meanderer (May 24, 2014)

The dumbest McDonald's ad ever?


----------

